# Belly, Rolls and New Year's Eve



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2006)

Another year has come to an end. I don't post skin pictures all that often anymore. Just can't seem to motivate myself to do it much these days as I've been fascinated with all new shiny objects in my view right now. I took a hodge podge of pictures this weekend at the Heavenly Bodies NYE party though. Most of them will be posted on my blog but there are a few that aren't really appropriate to post there for all the soccer moms to see so I'll paste them up here.





I don't post belly pics much because I have a hideous scar on my belly button from a piercing gone horribly wrong while on vacation in Europe. Not a pretty sight. But here it is for those folks interested in what it looks like. Let this serve as a public service announcement for you people thinking about experimenting with body jewelry. Avoid surface piercings.





Another full lenghth belly pic shrouded in shadows. That chocolate fleshy bulge in the upper right hand corner is my actual belly caught in the camera's view. The full length view is a reflection from the mirror.

That's it for now. I've posted the rest on my blog which I will be updating with more as the days go by. 

Once again, Happy New Year Everybody!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 2, 2006)

ha! I haven't seen this much of you since you were in Dim!! 

Nice to see you showing off a bit, cutie!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks AnnMarie. By the way, where did you get that dress you wore New Year's Eve? Wonder if it comes in royal blue?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Thanks AnnMarie. By the way, where did you get that dress you wore New Year's Eve? Wonder if it comes in royal blue?



It does not come in blue, but they still have red/black I believe. igigi.com


----------



## boots (Jan 2, 2006)

That is quite the yummlicious belly, i could bite it like crazy ^_^. Don't you worry about a tiny blemish tootse.

Eating some soup <-------:eat1:


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 3, 2006)

:smitten: :eat2:  ... that about sums it up.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes, you look hot! You should show off your body more! It was GREAT to see you on NYE....I have a picture of you and Big Cutie GENEVA on NYE.....You look BEAUTIFUL...Here you go!

XOXOXOX

Deeds 

View attachment smallcinlor.jpg


----------



## MissPiggySue (Jan 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I don't post belly pics much because I have a hideous scar on my belly button from a piercing gone horribly wrong while on vacation in Europe. ... <snip> Once again, Happy New Year Everybody!


 
Happy New Year, Lilly. And, btw, the scar isn't hideous at all. And anyway, I suspect that any red-blooded FA would hardly notice it as he feasted his eyes on the rest of you.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2006)

NO ONE takes better fat glam pics than you, Lilly! :bow: :bow: :bow:

These aren't it ('cos no face) but you've done a handful that rank with some of the best ever, ever. So ya get permanent props in my book and I love seeing your pics. You must light up an entire room whenever you smile, certainly looks that way. So beautiful! :wubu: 

On a whiny side-note, were there supposed to be 2 belly pics? I only see one. 
And Piggy Sue is right - the scar probably even rocks (what I can see of it.) Happy New Yeah beautiful girl!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> On a whiny side-note, were there supposed to be 2 belly pics? I only see one.



You're right!  The other one is missing. It was a reflection of me standing in a mirror. I'm not at home so I can't retrieve it and repost unfortunately. I've two others though. Even though they do show my face they're not anything special, just me experimenting with the camera.





A close up of the infamous scar. I just wanted to see what it looked like on cam so I didn't do anything special with my facial expression. I never intended to show this to anybody but liberal flattery often causes me to take leave of my senses.





_*"*sigh* I seem to have lost the remote. It was here just a minute ago, now I can't find it." *_ 

Heh. This is another pic I never intended to show. Just wanted to see what it would look like so I set the timer on the camera, plopped down on the bed and this is what happened. Like the ending of a break dance move.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 3, 2006)

nice pics lilly.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks everybody!  I've added some more pics to my blog if anyone want so see them.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Jan 3, 2006)

You're simply *gorgeous* Lilly. Always have been. btw, I love your "Disgruntled Employee" membership status! LOL!

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 3, 2006)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> You're simply *gorgeous* Lilly. Always have been. btw, I love your "Disgruntled Employee" membership status! LOL!
> 
> Angie
> xoxoxo



Lily Hi you look really nice with those rolls. As for you Angie i didn't really appreciate you pming me about my posting on Need Help! Saying that I sound like I'm 8 or 9 years old that is so childish and immature you should really stop hating on my posts just because you don't have anything positive to say doesn't mean you have to bring the poster down by degrading them of their age. You should be ashame and you need to grow the hell up Angie and stop emailing me wasteful information if its going to be hate mail i don't need it so please can you refrian from sending me mail with your opinion in it Thanks that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Emma (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't even notice the scar till you posting about it under brought my attention to it! lol


----------



## Victor (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for these nice photos and those of blog, because I know you are not exhibitionist......:shocked: 
I confess the first pic, it causes in me that I have impure thoughts :smitten: and the last one that remembers me that you have a pretty face  . 
I understand that you ask for the AnnMarie's dress, she was very beautiful :wubu: .


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2006)

Victor said:


> Thanks for these nice photos and those of blog, because I know you are not exhibitionist......:shocked:



I have different moods, Victor. Sometimes I want to be the worker upstairs alone at my desk, sometimes I want to be the person smoking the cigar behind the camera telling others what to do, and then sometimes I want to be the bimbo in front of the camera hanging on the wall in the auto mechanic's shop. I try to get a small taste of each so I can bore the local kids in the neighborhood with my stories when I'm old.

Thanks so much for your compliments! :kiss2:


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pictures, Lily.


----------



## Victor (Jan 5, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have different moods, Victor. Sometimes I want to be the worker upstairs alone at my desk, sometimes I want to be the person smoking the cigar behind the camera telling others what to do, and then sometimes I want to be the bimbo in front of the camera hanging on the wall in the auto mechanic's shop. I try to get a small taste of each so I can bore the local kids in the neighborhood with my stories when I'm old.
> 
> Thanks so much for your compliments! :kiss2:



I am quite obstinate in appearing in the photos, I like more to take pics specially if there are women interesting as you.....:eat2: 
I am a little heavy, but I could seat in your lap so that you told me some story  

"I'm telling you folks, you've NEVER had a hug till you've hugged a fat girl."
OH!!! YES  but never I had that experience with SSBBW....


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Jan 8, 2006)

I haven't emailed you *anything*. If you have your membership set up to e-mail you postings, then that's your doing. Get it straight, bub.

Angie




ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Lily Hi you look really nice with those rolls. As for you Angie i didn't really appreciate you pming me about my posting on Need Help! Saying that I sound like I'm 8 or 9 years old that is so childish and immature you should really stop hating on my posts just because you don't have anything positive to say doesn't mean you have to bring the poster down by degrading them of their age. You should be ashame and you need to grow the hell up Angie and stop emailing me wasteful information if its going to be hate mail i don't need it so please can you refrian from sending me mail with your opinion in it Thanks that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 11, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! You have really adorable back rolls!!


----------

